
White House wants to deliver food to the poor, Blue Apron-style - moonka
http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/12/news/economy/food-stamps-box-blue-apron/index.html
======
eesmith
Blue Apron style my ass.

Will it always be delivered to someone's house? If not, it's not really Blue
Apron-style, is it? If it is delivered and someone steals it, what does the
family do?

Can the families getting the food choose which foods they get? Even if they
don't have internet access?

If someone is allergic to peanuts or gluten, or if the family is vegetarian,
or eats kosher, can they get something else?

That last one seems like it's just asking for a religious discrimination
lawsuit.

